# Tow Behind Aerator



## Wlodyd (Aug 27, 2018)

Hey guys -

I'm looking for some recommendations and advice on a tow behind aerator. I've never used one, but am helping managing a 2-acre football and practice field that we want to aerate. I've explained there's no way we can push aerate this thing and I think I have everyone convinced to get a pull behind aerator.

We have a gator with a hitch, I assume anything that a tow-behind aerator can hook-up to would work? The maintenance guys also have a riding mower, but I don't have information on that. Does anyone have any brand recommendations? Any features or things I need to look for or things to be weary of?

Also, how much weight do you typically have to put on it? I've seen cinder blocks and the like strapped to the top of them, that's what I had in mind.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

I would just make sure it is a core aerator and not a spike one. Otherwise, they are pretty similar, IMO. Check craigslist too, I see them on there for cheap.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Look around on Craig's List. I bought this one several years ago used. I replaced all the spoons and greased it up and it works great. I use the 3ph on my tractor but it came with a detachable tow bar to pull it with.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00 (Sep 20, 2018)

I have a Brinly-Hardy PA-40BH (40" plug aerator). To weight it I've used:

* cinder blocks (solid type, not the ones with openings).
* bags of cement that - keep it in the bag and wet it so it sets up.
* a large Rubbermaid storage tote with water.

The Rubbermaid tote works well because water can be added/removed to "tweak" the aeration depth maybe a little better than the cinder blocks or cement bags.

This size aerator works fine for my yard but it's quite a bit smaller than 2 acres. I bet it would be fine in your use too though it will just take a little longer than a larger aerator.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Check your local Home Depot tool rental. They usually rent larger towable aerators that your Gator would have no trouble towing.


----------



## tgoulart (Jun 21, 2018)

I bought the Agri-Fab Smart-Link system and swap out the aerator and dethatcher. Very happy with the system. http://www.agri-fab.com/Products/Groomers/smartlink-master-platform.aspx


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I bought this one two years ago and at least 4 of my neighbors use it during the year. Guess you could say it has been around the block  Point is it holds up well! Got mine at Tractor Supply already assembled which I suggest if you can...

https://www.amazon.com/Agri-Fab-45-0299-48-Inch-Plug-Aerator/dp/B000K6DZDI/ref=asc_df_B000K6DZDI/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=167152075853&hvpos=1o2&hvnetw=g&hvrand=895040950894084172&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9027306&hvtargid=pla-310294485979&psc=1


----------

